# Betrayl / heresy era - Death Guard list



## Thomas Mondrup (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello guys and girls.
Please comment on the list. This is a semi fluffy list and I don`t think I will be using it for tournaments.
Pictures of my painted minis will eventualy be posted, as I get them done 

Death Guard list:
HQ:
Legion Praetor:
Bolter, thunderhammer, melta bombs & refractor field. 
142pt.

Elite:
Deathshroud Terminator Squad:
4x Deathshroud Terminators, 4x handflamers with chem munitions & 4x power schytes.
170pt.

Legion Apothecary (x2):
90pt.

Dreadnought Talon:
Legion Contemptor Dreadnought:
2x multi-melta.
175pt.

Legion Contemptor Dreadnought:
2x Kheres pattern assault cannon.
205pt.

Troop:
Legion Tactical Squad:
+5x Legion SM, 14x combat blades, Nunico-vox, Legion Vexilla, PW & melta bombs.
263pt. (x2) (526pt.) 


Heavy Support:
Legion Heavy Support Squad:
5x multi-melta.
185pt.
=1.493pt.


----------

